# Vortex vs. Redfield vs. ????



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Few quick questions. Looking for a cheaper scope for my Savage 17 Hmr. Dont want to spend much more than $200.00-250.00. I know that the Latest rifle mags have been raving about the new Redfield line being produced by Leupold. Because the new Redfield line just came out a few month ago I doubt anyone really has much experience with them... But figured I would ask. 

Also, what about Vortex optics? Something in the $200-250 range? Anyone have any experience with them? 

Should I be looking at something else as well..? Most of my rifles wear leupold's, Zeiss etc.. Dont want to spend too much money on optics for the .17hmr as the rifle was only $225.00. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

I strongly suggest taking a look at the Nikon Buckmasters and the Bushnell Elite 3200. I have heard very good things about both of the other scopes you listed as well. I would suggest finding some place that carries all 4 and taking them outside and looking through them.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Not to take your thread off track..........
I wasn't aware that Leupold is making the new Redfields.
When I recently saw advertisment for them, it grabbed my short attention span immeadiatly! I have an older Redfield, the Golden Five Star, from the '80's that I absolutly love. It's every bit as good as all the Leupolds that I have purchased since them. It wasn't but a year or two after I purchased that Redfield that their quality went way south.:sad: So I've been curious to see how the new scopes would be recieved, and how they would perform. Time will tell.

As for putting a scope on that $225.00 gun, I'm always willing to spend as much, or more on the glass. I've never regretted buying a quality scope.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

SWFA has the Pentax Pioneer 4.5-14x42mm with AO (nice for a rimfire) for under $200. This scope is nothing more than a rebaged Burris Fullfield II and is flat out a steal at that price. If you're not goign to get a rimfire specific scope with paralax adjust between 50-75 yards, I'd look real hard at getting a scope with an adjustable objective. The Leupold Rimfire 3-9x33 AO EFR is a great scope, but it is also $400. The Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14 with side focus would make a nice scope for that 17 as well. About $300. Bushnell makes a 5-15 in the 3200 line with an AO as well. 

I'm thinking of getting that Pentax for my Ruger 77/22 mag, just can't decide if I'm going to keep the Ruger. 


I think the Vortex are decent for the money. Good warranty as well. I have some Vortex Hurricane 8x28mm Binos that I purchased real, real cheap and they are pretty nice.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Here's a link 
http://swfa.com/Pentax-Pioneer-Pioneer-II-Rifle-Scopes-C1828.aspx


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I put a Vortex Crossfire (their cheapest line) on my 45-70. Works great, held zero so far. If it FUBARS, they have a lifetime warrenty.

Plus www.cameraland.com has a deal going where if you buy any Vortex scope, you get a real nice pair of binos for $99. The rubber coating on them is "blemished" just enough to not be able to sell them as perfect. Very sweet deal. Reg price of binos is $270.00. I needed a pair of binos at the time and it was a good deal for me.

Call and talk to Doug.

http://24hourcampfire.com/ubbthread...3778/gonew/1/Vortex_Riflescope_Special#UNREAD


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks guys... I think I am just going to head out and take a look at some of the brands mentioned. Really curious about the redfields though. Like I said, the gun mags are hyping them up...Just want to see what all the hype is about. This Months shooting times had a big write up on them and so did guns and ammo... 

Thanks again. 
Jeff


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a Vortex Crossfire, and love it. I would also look into the Mueller line. Mueller is a MI company, by the way.


----------

